# WTF DNR



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A bear wanders through TC and get killed by COs for doing nothing more than tipping over garbage cans. Meanwhile in the UP wolves are free to walk through towns and backyards killing pets and livestock. Why do they get a free pass?


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> A bear wanders through TC and get killed by COs for doing nothing more than tipping over garbage cans. Meanwhile in the UP wolves are free to walk through towns and backyards killing pets and livestock. Why do they get a free pass?


so sad.save da up and smoke a pack a day.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

They tried relocating it this spring to Alpena after having issues with it last year too, it walked back immediately.

The outrage if it somehow hurt a pet or worst a person would have been different, don't know if you have ever been to TC but in the last month it's been raiding the neighborhoods between Miejer and "downtown". Something has to be done when a bear has no fear of humans, this is not a Disney movie.

And if there was a pack of wolves wandering the same spot, I expect the same results.

Either way I figured a car was gonna hit it soon, must have been denned up around Lowes and great wolf lodge, saw several pictures of it around that spot just after dark or just before day daybreak. Last one I saw was a week ago or so standing in the parking lot for the new Sportsman Guide store or whatever it's called.

Hopefully the people of TC won't feed the next one that wanders in from the bear spots around TC.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I read about this bear a couple days ago, at the time I thought... DNR should put out an offer for a ride along to somebody with a red oak tag. I am sure there would be somebody whose bait ran dry or otherwise that would have taken them up on it... I mean what the hell... might as well have a tag holder "harvest" it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The bear posed less of a threat than the 3 wolves that were in my yard earlier this year. If the DNR can justify killing that bear they certainly can justify a Wolf season when they come in close proximity to humans in the UP.

Instead of relocating the bear during the season for someone to kill the meat was sent to the dump.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The out come was inevitable. Those bears have internal compasses and roam big distances. Too bad it had to end like this.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The bear posed less of a threat than the 3 wolves that were in my yard earlier this year. If the DNR can justify killing that bear they certainly can justify a Wolf season when they come in close proximity to humans in the UP.
> 
> Instead of relocating the bear during the season for someone to kill the meat was sent to the dump.


A good experiment would have been to relocate that bear to your area and the three wolves to SLP where many of the decisions are made and see what the out come would have been.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

jjlrrw said:


> A good experiment would have been to relocate that bear to your area and the three wolves to SLP where many of the decisions are made and see what the out come would have been.


That bear would be hanging around somebody’s camp as part of their silent zoo, it would be a great trophy. The Wolf plan says the lower can support 400 wolves. With the math they are using that could easily mean twice that number.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Relocated habituated bears can be loads of fun when remote camping.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Guess the U.P.'s distress calls don't hold the weight of the lowers....

Federal protection of wolves likely factors the most. Bear fall under state jurisdiction.
Proximity is not being a threat when weighed against explaining to Federal authorities why your killing wolves only because someone saw some in thier yard.

I'd have chickens to protect...If the state wouldn't.
Livestock reimbursement varies by state.
Being wolves are under Federal control , my expensive fenced chickens I don't have in the U.P. could make for an interesting court case if a permit was not assigned to remove wolves removing chickens , and a wolf somehow got injured.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe Hillman is where they dumped him, he ended up on the west side and than back home


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

There are lots of people shooting wolves in the U.P. Why would anyone think that is not taking place.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> There are lots of people shooting wolves in the U.P. Why would anyone think that is not taking place.


I think mostly because of the steady high population numbers we have maintained for wolves. If lots of people were killing them you would see some sort of trending changes. They don't muliply the way rabbits do.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> There are lots of people shooting wolves in the U.P. Why would anyone think that is not taking place.


Probably more wolves being killed without a season.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> Probably more wolves being killed without a season.


All im saying is we all know people are killing those wolves season or no season. Its simple


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> Probably more wolves being killed without a season.


 Shoot shovel and shut Up.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to wonder if as many are being poached as you all think.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Last Friday I was bear hunting in the western UP and at dusk had wolves show up in front of me and behind me and start howling. Hands down the coolest thing I’ve ever experienced outdoors and I’ve been all over the country and lived a lifetime outside. 

I hope that is always a possibility. Michigan is a pretty tame place. I’d hate to see it’s glimmers of wild snuffed out.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Tron322 said:


> They tried relocating it this spring to Alpena after having issues with it last year too, it walked back immediately.
> 
> The outrage if it somehow hurt a pet or worst a person would have been different, don't know if you have ever been to TC but in the last month it's been raiding the neighborhoods between Miejer and "downtown". Something has to be done when a bear has no fear of humans, this is not a Disney movie.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of deer living in that cedar area b Lowes driveway . I could see a bear or 2 living there,


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> I have to wonder if as many are being poached as you all think.


I think poachers will always poach but the person that wouldnt normally do something like that may have the thought that since we don’t have a hunt, I’ll help out the deer herd.


----------

